# hellooooooooo



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

whats up guys. im calvin and from the bay area, ca. i board at sierra at tahoe mostly, and kirkwood/northstar sometimes. im not that great but im learning more everytime i go  anyone hit up sierra on this forum?

board: ride dh 153
bindings: burton missions
boots: vans


heres some pics













these pic are with my old rosingnol w/ sims binding. cant wait to use the new ride this weekend.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

hey welcome man. cool pics


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

BigGameHit said:


> hey welcome man. cool pics



thanks dude


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

I board at sierra


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Defy said:


> I board at sierra


niceee. im going on sunday. is there a thread where members post riding pics?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

found a couple more pics...


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

i might be going sunday also. prob.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Defy said:


> i might be going sunday also. prob.



sweet. snows about to be bomb


----------

